

Ask HN: Who wants to do this experiment with me ? - jacquesm

I've just started a little experiment on a site that I run, I'm allowing the users - any users - to switch off the ads if they want that.<p>That way the irritation goes to a minimum for those users that do not want ads, and for others they are now in some way 'opting in'.<p>I'm not trying to 'set a new standard' here just curious about how my experiment will play out.<p>This site has about 3M pageviews per month and scores terribly in the ECPM, about 12 cents.<p>What I'm mostly curious about is whether the impressions will go down and the ECPM up or if the impressions will go down and the ECPM will stay the same.<p>The first one I would call a success, the second a failure.<p>I'll let this run for a month to see what the effect is.<p>Is there anybody that wants to do the same thing ?
======
aw3c2
wikihow did this a while ago (a year or two), you could ask them about their
experiences: <http://www.wikihow.com/wikiHow:Why-Hide-Ads>

~~~
slyn
Slashdot offers this as an option for high karma users also, which I think
makes sense. If your site benefits from a small subset power-users, giving
them perks to keep those users around and engaged will make the entire site
better.

------
apinstein
Do you think you'd have any interest in trying a different ad network that
would offer higher CPMs? I am actually pitching an idea at Atlanta Startup
Weekend tonight and you'd be a perfect first customer :)

LMK so I can announce a first customer in my pitch (which is in a few
minutes!!!)

~~~
jacquesm
Next time you want to reach me 'right now' best call, I'm probably not in the
same timezone as you are. But sure, if it would help you sign me up! I only do
fairly low key advertising though.

Both my email and my cell number are in my sig.

In the interest of not influencing the experiment with a bunch of traffic from
HN I'm not posting the site here.

~~~
apinstein
Yeah after I posted I looked at your profile and realized you were probably
sleeping :)

I'll touch base out-of-band.

